# samsung ssd840 pro problem



## reaalspeed

System

Windows7 professional  (64bit)

SSD is a Samsung 840pro series

Problem

 Updated to latest 840 PRO version and run the clone program  (Drive "C" to SSD)
 it clones right up to 99% then comes up with " error occurred while defragmenting the disk 301400[049958]"

This is a new SSD card never been used before and it doesn't say what card it was defragmenting. Presumably the SSD card 

Drive "C" has been defragmented and showing 0% needs defragmenting, the same in the reserve partition 0%  

The bios settings show it can accept AHCI and SATA so its not that.
I am at a loss as to the cause so any help would be gratefully received


----------



## johnb35

I highly recommend to do a fresh install on an SSD and do not clone to SSD.  Your sata setting should be at AHCI and then install windows fresh.


----------



## reaalspeed

Ok will try that thanks


----------



## reaalspeed

no good. yes it will install but then I can't clone files from "C" to SSD card  it only works the other way. To rebuild the programs will take weeks of work which I can't spend time on.


----------



## johnb35

So you are using the samsung software to clone?  Not sure why it would want to defragment an SSD when you really aren't supposed to. If you don't want to reinstall fresh and install all your programs over again then I would suggest using a different cloning program.


----------



## reaalspeed

John that is the cloning program that came with the ssd card


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

reaalspeed said:


> John that is the cloning program that came with the ssd card



Try using this one. I use it all the time, and it's never failed on me. The free edition will do a complete clone.

http://www.macrium.com/reflectfree.aspx


----------

